# Drawings- dog related.



## Laurelin

Sorry for the bad pictures, I have no scanner now.









This is off of one of spicy's pics, hopefully she doesn't mind! 










This one is actually an assignment. We had to draw the shape of something (mine is of two flowers) and then incorporate it into a drawing that looked like it wasn't this assignment. lol









Random scribbles.


----------



## Spicy1_VV

AWESOME! Nah I don't mind. You did a great job of him. 

I'm happy to see another person who appreciates dog art. 

Here is just a few of mine. Do you have some more dog related?


----------



## Laurelin

Wow, those are really nice! Pits are my favorite breed to draw because of the musculature. Very fun. I'm glad you don't mind I drew off of your pics. They're gorgeous animals. 

I have lots of dog pics. Here's a few:



















I've been known to scribble dogs (mostly pit bulls/bully breed dogs- again the most fun to draw) all over my notes too



















Maybe I can find some not sketches eventually. >.<


----------



## Laurelin

A few more









^^Christmas present lol










One of my favorites:









Piccy of my late girl


----------



## pamperedpups

Wow, wow, wow. Laurelin - Just how do you get started trying to draw like that? Would you recommend some specific tools, or books, anything?


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

Wow, what a talent (you and Spicy_1) I wish I could draw...I just don't have it. I'm impressed!


----------



## Spicy1_VV

Those are so cool, especially that Christmas one! Neat idea. Yeah I doodle and scribble them out a lot when bored too. 

I will have to find some more. 

The one before last is great!!!!


----------



## Laurelin

I thought my rudolph the red nosed pit bull was creative at the time! lol

You should definitely post more, I'd love to see them!



pamperedpups said:


> Wow, wow, wow. Laurelin - Just how do you get started trying to draw like that? Would you recommend some specific tools, or books, anything?


Um... I dunno. I draw too much and I draw dogs most the time. I usually just start off with a basic frame and go from there. Drawing off of life always helps, though a lot of these were out of my head...

I usually just draw with a mechanical pencil, but I also use just about anything- prsimacolor colored pencils for the colored ones. The first few in the OP are charcoal.


----------



## Pepper

Yeah, I'm the same as you, I love playing around with a lot of different types of medias.


----------

